# Lavender



## Guest (Oct 13, 2000)

Hi everyone, it seems ages since I was last able to sit here and write.I have been told lavender is wonderful for all our aches and pains. I tried it last night. I got a soap with lavender oil in it and a lavender massage oil. It certainly didn't help last night but I am hopeful.Has anyone else tried anything like this and if so, what are the results like.This sort of thing costs so much and I worry about blowing the limited amount of money I do have.I would be interested to hear some positive results. Ha Ha ------------------Brooke Howes


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Dinky:Hey, your talking to the lavender queen. Love the stuff. It is my favorite scent. I put lavender bath oil into my bath. I find it calms me and and opens up my sinuses. Everyone is different and I think you have to give it a try to see if it works. I have never used it to take away the pain, but I find the combination of a warm bath with lavender oil eases the pain and stiffness. I find that I'm very sensitive to a lot of scents and fragrances, but not lavender. Good Luck.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi Weener.Thanks for your reply, it is great to hear something positive for once. Unfortunatly we had our bathroom converted into a disabled bathroom so I no longer have a bath. Still the massage part does sound nice, all I need to do now is find someone to rub my back. Ha Ha ))


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2000)

Hi DinkyYes lavender is fantastic. It is brilliant if you burn or scold yourself. I was a sceptic before I used aromatherapy oils but now I could not be without them. I would like to recommend a book for anyone who is interested in learning more about aromatherapy or wants specific recipes for certain conditions. This book has been a real help to me. It is called:'The Fragrant Pharmacy' and is written by Valerie Ann Worwood In the UK it is published in paperback by Bantam Books. I found the recipe for muscle fatigue very good in the section on M.E. I hope this is of help to someoneGillian


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Girls! I love the scent of Lavender, too. I just bought myself a couple of Lavender scented candles that are very fragrant. Have them in my bathroom and bedroom. I haven't tried the Lavender Oil in the bath, though. Weener---what brand of Lavender Oil do you buy? I'm aware that I have to be careful, because some are not as good as others. Anyone have a preference? One other question--my Ob-Gyn told me never to take a "bubble" bath because of the bladder infection thing; so, is the Lavender Oil in the same category, or can I use that in the bath without any problem? I love to soak in the tub!!! Gillian---thanks for the name of the book! Next time I'm in Green Bay, I think I'm going to see if one of the bookstores has it or can order it for me. Sounds like you make a lot of your own recipes up. Where is a good supplier for the "quality" stuff? Do you buy locally or do you order it special?Thanks!!Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Gals:Feisty, the brand of lavender oil I use is Aura Cacia - Lavender Fields. I bought it at a health food store. I think that it can be diluted with another oil to make it last longer. It costs about $l2.00 for 15ml bottle. I also use the Body Shop lavender bath/shower gel. I'm not aware of the bladder infections from bubble baths. Maybe someone else can answer your question. The other thing I like to do is put a few drops of lavender oil on a lamp ring. The scent of lavender fills the room. Love it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2000)

Hi everyoneYes I do make up my own recipes. I buy my oils by mail order on-line at http://www.alexander-essentials.com they do a world-wide service and the charge is ï¿½2.50. They have an extensive choice.I believe, but I am not a qualified aromatherapist, so please check in a good book about aromatherapy that oils are a totally different thing to bubble bath which may include chemicals etc and upset your bodies natural chemistry. Many oils such as lavender are recommended for cystitis in 'The Fragrant Pharmacy' and I believe they help the body regain it's natural balance. I have had bladder problems and horrible thrush/candida and found the oils, when diluted in the bath or massage oil a great healer, as described in 'The Fragrant Pharmacy'.I have been gardening so my muscles are a little sore and I'm off for a 6-drop mix of rosemary/eucalyptus peppermint/grapefruit oil added to a lovely warm bath. Happy bathingGillian


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Gillian, that sounds heavenly. I also want to mention that eucalyptus is great for the sinuses.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi all,thanks for all the positive replys. I have to tell you it is really working. Not if the pain is too bad but otherwise it is good.I find after I rub it on the top of my shoulder, I can feel it heat up which is unusal. Anyway I am feeling better now I know I can do something without popping pills all the time.


----------

